# Aromasin homebrew recipe?



## thatbloke (Jul 21, 2013)

really struggling to find one, so far best thing i can find is itll hold in 191 proof alcohol at 25mg/ml

anyone know a better recipe? or one thatll hold a higher concentration?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 21, 2013)

Pretty sure it holds in peg300.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is a link from our very own powders101 and some other recipes you may find of interest


http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion/27137-molecular-weights.html

 Oral Liquid Recipes
For each hormone I listed ingredients needed. For the procedure scroll down. 

Anadrol: 
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Oxymetholone you will need: 
8.4 ml's of PEG 300 
10.5 ml's 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Anavar: 
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Oxandrolone powder you will need: 
9.8 ml's of PEG 300 
39.2 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Armidex: 
Highest concentration made - 5mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Anastrozole powder you will need: 
19.9 ml's PEG 300 
179.1 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Clomid: 
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate you will need: 
8.4 ml's of PEG 600 
10.5 ml's 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Dianabol: 
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Methandrostenolone powder you will need: 
19 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 
No PEG needed. Follow the no PEG recipe. 

Femara: 
Highest concentration made - 5mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Letrozole powder you will need: 
19.9 ml's PEG 300 
179.1 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Nolvadex: 
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate you will need: 
9.8 ml's of PEG 600 
39.2 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Proviron: 
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Mesterolone you will need: 
8.4 ml's of PEG 300 
10.5 ml's 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 

Winstrol: 
Highest concentration made - 25 mg/ml 
Per 1 gram of Stanzolol you will need: 
7.8 ml's of PEG 300 
31.2 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Solutions requiring PEG and 190 Proof Alcohol 

Step 1. Prepare a hot water bath. Boil water in microwave or on a pot. Once boiling starts remove from heat. 

Step 2. Place PEG and powder in beaker. 

Step 3. Place the beaker deep enough in to the water so that the hot water is level with the PEG and powder. Gently swirl or stir with a stir rod until solution is clear. Reheat water as needed. 

Step 4. Allow PEG to cool some. Then add in your 190 proof alcohol. You don't have to do this drop by drop but don't just dump it in. Pour it in slowly. 

Step 5. Stir or gently shake until mixed. 



For recipes that do not require PEG. 

1. Mix powder and 190 proof alcohol. 

2. Stir with stir rod or shake. Most powders that do not require PEG will disolve no problem. If heat is needed follow the instructions for heating powders that use PEG


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 21, 2013)

have this but doesnt give much insight into aromasin



Magnus82 said:


> Here is a link from our very own powders101 and some other recipes you may find of interest
> 
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion/27137-molecular-weights.html
> ...


----------



## greggy (Jul 21, 2013)

What mg are you looking for per ml?


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 21, 2013)

greggy said:


> What mg are you looking for per ml?



50mg/ml would be preferable


----------



## FordFan (Jul 21, 2013)

I just capped it. Simple and easy


----------



## greggy (Jul 21, 2013)

Simplest formula.  Though in higher concentrations you'll have a hard time converting.  With Aromasin I would stick to no more than 25mg/ml. 

In this chart you will see for each desired mg/ml ratio, how much solvent to add per gram of powder to figure for more grams of powder, take the amount of solvent and multiply by the amount of grams.
1 gram powder
Desired MG/ML Ratio 
Add Xml Of Solvent
5mg/ml 199ml
10mg/ml 99ml
15mg/ml 65.5ml
20mg/ml 49ml
25mg/ml 39ml
30mg/ml 32.25ml
35mg/ml 27.5ml
40mg/ml 24ml
45mg/ml 21.25ml
50mg/ml 19ml
55mg/ml 17ml
60mg/ml 15.5ml
65mg/ml 15.25ml
70mg/ml 13.25ml
75mg/ml 12.25ml
80mg/ml 11.5
85mg/ml 10.75ml
90mg/ml 10ml
95mg/ml 9.5ml
100mg/ml 9ml


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2013)

Why not just make oral suspension? Oral use doesnt need to be in a solution.

Iv got 30mg/ml aromasin 50/50 191/ glyercine, works just the same and cheaper to make


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 23, 2013)

Nukes correct :headbang:  .Hey greggy what are those ratios and for what.?.
I see solvents etc and confused this old man quick..thks for explaination bro


----------



## greggy (Jul 23, 2013)

"Solvent" being 190 proof. Its how many ml of solvent per 1 gram of powder to make desired mg. It does look like a mess of shit now that you've pointed it out.  I'll clean it up.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol.its cool greggy i was just confused as always..good chart..

Kinda


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Why not just make oral suspension? Oral use doesnt need to be in a solution.
> 
> Iv got 30mg/ml aromasin 50/50 191/ glyercine, works just the same and cheaper to make



great idea, any idea how to make it at 50mg/ml without it clumping?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2013)

thatbloke said:


> great idea, any idea how to make it at 50mg/ml without it clumping?




This is mine at 30mg/ml with 50:50 191/glyercine.

I'm sure you could do a 50mg/ml fine also, or use 100% 191 and allow some of the raw to dissolve into the solution, it doesn't matter if its partually dissolved or not its still fine


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 25, 2013)

this is how mine looks 191 alcohol, aromasin at 20mg/ml, keeps looking milky and clumping at the bottom

normal? wouldnt think it be cloudy. clumping at the bottom


----------



## greggy (Jul 25, 2013)

thatbloke said:


> this is how mine looks 191 alcohol, aromasin at 20mg/ml, keeps looking milky and clumping at the bottom
> 
> normal? wouldnt think it be cloudy. clumping at the bottom



Have you tried warming it up slightly to see if it clears up any?


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 25, 2013)

greggy said:


> Have you tried warming it up slightly to see if it clears up any?



Never mind, i jus tried heating the powder and it burnt long before melting point temp, shits fake, gonna go have a kind word with the guy who sold it to me


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 25, 2013)

Whats melting point of the fake raw?  Id go beat his ass ..steal his money with uncle glock .and make him drink tren piss.
I got no patience for crooks and i have a 100% collection rate.


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 25, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats melting point of the fake raw?  Id go beat his ass ..steal his money with uncle glock .and make him drink tren piss.
> I got no patience for crooks and i have a 100% collection rate.



well like most hormone powders id assume at melting point it would melt lol

aromasin melting point about 180C

at 150C i put 1/4 a gram in oven, and it started browning and crisping, at 180 its completely burned like ash on toast and stained the vial with burn marks

im not a professional at brewing gear, but im pretty sure melting point doesnt mean burning point am i correct?

ive spoken to him and i can return the product sunday and get my money back so i presume he isnt trying to scam me and thinks its actually real, but he swears by it works for everyone else hes sold it to, hmmmmm

however considering it turned my 191 proof alcohol into clumpy milk at 20mg/ml and burns into ash, im going to go with its bunk and return,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2013)

Some sites say aromasin melting point is 183-186c some say 155c....


----------

